# iMac G5 : pbs DD, pbs extinction soudaine : la chaleur ?



## david10 (24 Avril 2005)

Bonjour !

J'ai plusieurs problèmes avec mon iMac G5 (oct. 2004) et les techniciens apple semblent ramer autant que moi (ou noyer le poisson, comment savoir...). Alors avez-vous aussi rencontrer ce genre de problèmes ?

1. problèmes d'extinction soudaine : Il est arrivé récemment (4 fois en un mois disons) que l'iMac s'éteigne tout seul. Pas une coupure brusque, plutôt comme s'il se mettait en sécurité quand il est trop chaud (les appareils autour ne sont pas touchés et l'onduleur n'indique rien). Alors existerait-il un mode caché dans ce genre là ?... D'autres victimes ?

2. problèmes de DD : Quand l'iMac plante (rarement je vous rassure, dans gros travail iphoto+imovie+...), et que je suis obligé de forcer l'extinction avec le bouton d'allumage, le DD interne n'est plus reconnu au démarrage. 
Au début, je me suis dit : normal, il travaillait dessus quand je l'ai éteint donc problème de catalogue corrompu. Eh bien pas du tout, c'est une question de chaleur, il suffit de laisser refroidir le DD une vingtaine de minutes, éventuellement de débrancher les nappes et de les rebrancher et tout repart. Je précise que la 1e fois, j'ai appelé le SAV et ils m'ont fait faire toutes sortes de manip au démarrage, suivies d'un remplacement de DD interne.

Bref, je suis un peu long mais il fallait bien expliquer. Je précise encore que comme bcp d'entre vous, l'iMac chauffe bcp plus que mes autres mac (qui n'ont jamais eu ce genre de pbs) mais restent dans les températures que vous annoncez (avec temperature monitor, CPU jamais au dessus de 70ºC, Maxtor interne 60-65ºC à fond on pourrait faire cuire un ½uf mais bon...)

Alors avez-vous déjà rencontré cela ? Que vous a-t-on dit ? Etes-vous passé par le changement de carte-mère qui semble très à la mode ? 

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## Apca (24 Avril 2005)

Bonjour, et bienvenu 


Je sais pas quoi te répondre, mais y à pas moyen de faire marcher la garantie ? Tu l'a acheté sur le store ? 

Je ne peux plus t'aidé, mais peut-être que d'autres personnes ont la solution à ton problème


----------



## david10 (25 Avril 2005)

Merci pour ce soutien !!

Pas de problème pour la garantie, il sera de toute façon réparé, mais j'aurais aimé savoir si d'autres utilisateurs avaient eu le même genre de problème... et si les solutions données fontionnent ! 

Cet iMac est mon ordinateur de travail, j'habite assez loin de tout réparateur agréé, et je voudrais m'en séparer le moins de temps possible (ou en tout cas pas en plusieurs fois si les solutions successives ne marchent pas !).

J'avoue aussi que j'ai moyennement confiance dans le SAV, qui demande d'abord le numéro de carte bleue avant de bouger le petit doigt.

Bref, j'arrête de raconter ma vie !   et avis à d'autres utilisateurs d'iMac G5 malchanceux !


----------



## beber77 (25 Avril 2005)

tu devrais demander a ce qu'appel te change ton imac car 65° pour un disque dur c'est loin d'être une température normal   
ton dique dur ne devrais jamais atteindre les 50°, sur toutes les machine que j'ai eu jamais il n'a atteind de telles températures

donc le mieux c'est de demaander un échange standard de ton imac   
en plus si tu fait cela le temps qu'ils t'envoient le nouveau tu auras surement TIGER dessus pour gratuit


----------



## david10 (25 Avril 2005)

Tu penses vraiment qu'un échange standard est possible ? Ce serait évidemment génial mais je n'y crois pas trop personnellement... Si Apple changeait tous les iMac G5 qui ont des problèmes de chaleur...

En fait, pour avoir du poids, il me faudrait des points de comparaison de chaleur avec le même logiciel et la même machine, donc appels à ceux qui veulent bien essayer.

J'utilise Temperature monitor mais attention, ce sont les données SMART que j'ai indiquées. En ce moment, travail de compression en cours, 70ºC. Si j'ai bien compris, SMART, c'est une sonde à l'intérieur du disque, non ?

La température Hard Drive donne 54ºC (mais je me demande bien ce qu'il mesure), confirmée par un autre logiciel, X Resource Graph. Ce qui n'est pas génial comme température pour un DD mais considéré comme normal pour l'iMac G5 il me semble.

En tout cas merci et bonne semaine !


----------



## pmeignie (25 Avril 2005)

Salut , 

Juste mes constatations persos sur mon imac G5 20' :
 Température cpu de 35 à 75 degrés en fonction de l'activité (bureautique simple //jeu en réseau)
Température disque 45/55 degrés .
Jamais eu de coupures intempestives.
J'ai effectivement lu qu'il existait une sécurité avec coupure automatique du micro en cas de surchauffe .
As tu mesuré la température précedant les coupures ?

Bon courage
Philippe


----------



## david10 (25 Avril 2005)

Merci bien pour tes infos, ce que j'ai recoupe tout à fait tes données et me rassure donc qq part ! 

Actuellement, il encode du divx et CPU 76ºC, Maxtor 68ºC et Hard Drive (?) 56ºC.

Effectivement, sur les forums, je viens de lire aussi qu'il y aurait une coupure de sécurité. Juste avant les dernières coupures, les données sont les mêmes qu'actuellement (il tourne quasiment tout le temps à pleine puissance je travaille bcp sur de la vidéo). On va avoir ça tranquillement avec le SAV quand j'aurai le temps et que j'aurai pris un apple care (je voulais le faire de toute façon...)

Je n'y connais pas grand chose en électronique mais 76ºC avec les barrettes RAM juste à côté, le DD, ça supporte vraiment sans problème ou c'est déjà un peu beaucoup ?


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Avril 2005)

Mon avis? .... tu dois avoir une panne de ventilateur ou une mauvaise gestion de celui-ci.
Les coupures intempestives sans dégâts en est un signe
Le disque dur bouillant qui pose des problèmes en est un autre

Si tu passes la main le long de la fente arrière ressens-tu un courant d'air?
Autre test possible : lancer le hard test materiel à l'aide du disque ... les ventilateurs vont se mettent à tourner à fond les manettes et un bruit soutenu montreront donc leur bon fonctionnement

A tester en tout cas


----------



## david10 (25 Avril 2005)

Merci pour cet avis, tu dois avoir raison, de toute façon, il y a un problème de ventilo sous cette belle coque blanche... (gestion, ou autre).

Cependant, l'air souffle bien (en 2 endroits pour être précis, donc a priori pas de problèmes), et en réinstallant le système, j'ai déjà eu droit à l'avion au décollage... ce qui finalement une fois qu'on le sait, rassure... les ventilos marchent bien.  (mais ce bruit ne m'a jamais inquiété).

Cependant l'ayant payé... un max, il est bien évident que je vais faire résoudre ces petits problèmes.

 En fait, ce que je n'arrive pas à savoir, c'est dans quelle mesure tout ce que je rencontre est "normal". Est-ce que cela vient du fonctionnement de l'iMac G5 (il faut bien refroidir le proc et il est quand même très confiné dans cet iMac), ou du fonctionnement défectueux de MON iMac.

Je précise qu'au départ, j'ai été très surpris d'avoir ce genre de pbs (j'ai eu tous les iMacs et jamais aucun pb de ce genre).

Merci pour votre aide et avis à d'autres possesseurs d'iMac G5 qui l'utiliserait bcp et auraient aussi rencontré ces pbs. Je précise que je ne cherche pas du tout à descendre cette machine (la mienne est parfaite pour l'utilisation que j'en fait et très performante à part les problèmes mentionnés), je cherche juste des points de comparaison pour me faire une idée.

P.S. : Je vous tiendrai évidemment au courant des réponses du SAV.


----------



## JEAN-PHI (28 Avril 2005)

Salut,
je vais apporter mon témoignage concernant la température de l'iMac G5...
J'avais un problème de moniteur (bande blanche en bas). J'ai appelé Apple qui m'a envoyé une nouvelle dalle. Echange standard... Quelques semaines après, réapparition de la bande... Entre-temps, j'ai surveillé la température pour me rendre compte que la cpu grimpait joyeusement à 75° sur des gros travaux de PAO, et restait à cette température un certain temps, bien que les ventilos tournaient...
Discussion avec le technicien de chez Apple, qui me renvoit une dalle et un midplane. Résultat : plus de problème à l'écran, et surtout une cpu qui ne monte plus qu'à 55/60° et qui surtout redescent très rapidement aux alentours de 50°, ceci avec des travaux sur InDesign ou Photoshop, avec des fichiers pouvant peser une bonne centaine de Mo (pour Photoshop).
Ce que j'ai pu observer au changement de midplane, c'est qu'avant mon Mac était extrêmement silencieux. Maintenant, j'ai un petit bruit continu de ventilos, qui personnellement ne me gêne pas mais au contraire me rassure car j'ai le sentiment que mon Mac est bien mieux refroidi que précédemment.
Si ça peut t'aider...


----------



## david10 (28 Avril 2005)

OK Merci bien ! Je sais à peu près à quoi m'en tenir maintenant. J'espère que ce qu'on va me proposer changera les choses comme toi !


----------



## neomeria (19 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,
venant du monde pc j'ai acheté il y a deux mois et demi un Imac G5 17 pouces que j'ai découvert sur les keynotes de 2004. Lors des premières utilisations je n'ai eu aucun problèmes, mais dès que j'ai commencé à faire tourner Setihome ou bien photoshop,  j'ai rencontré des problèmes de ventilateurs bruyants. Dorénavant, la lecture d'un dvd fais monter la température de mon mac à 70 °C et plus, le disque dur dessans aussi rarement en dessous des 52°C. Le seul moyen d'être tranquil était de déscendre en performance "faible", ce qui n'est normalement pas nécessaire, et quel intérêt d'avoir un G5 pour le faire tourner comme un pentium. Tiger n'accepte pas cette cadence faible, sous peine de voir spotlight se transformer en veau. 
J'ai donc contacter la fnac, pour un diagnostic en ligne qui a convenu d'un rendez vous dès le lendemain (bien qu'habitant au bord de la mer), merci le SAV Fnac!  Ma machine est actuellement en réparation et je ne sais pas du tout quel solution on va me proposer, je pourrais normalement avoir des nouvelles de ma machine dès demain. Avez vous eu un remplacement de la machine pour ceux qui ont utiliser leur garantie? le problème est-il résolu?
Je vous tiendrais au courant pour ma machine, en réparation depuis 8 jour maintenant...
Longue vie à nos Imac...
Renaud


----------



## ntx (19 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,
j'ai cru comprendre que la vitesse de rotation les ventilateurs etait geree par le systeme. En installant Seti ou Photoshop, n'aurais-tu pas modifier des parametres systemes ? Peut-etre qu'une simple re-installation du systeme aurait suffit. Il est tout de meme tres rare que des softs "abiment" le hardware.


----------



## neomeria (20 Mai 2005)

non, même sans installer ce genre de logiciel j'avais déja des probleme de temperatures et de ventilateurs. le dvd suffit.


----------



## TheRV (21 Mai 2005)

j'ai un imac g5 20' depuis 2 mois (revA). La semaine derniere lors d'un démarrage de gravure CD en arriere plan + deplacmeent d'elements sur le finder alros que l'ordi vennait d'etre allumé quelques minutes auparavant, spuk, gros plantage. Apres, je n'avais plus qu'un ecran gris quand je le ralumais. En fin de compte je me suis rendu compte que le iMac fonctionnait de nouveau lorsqu'il etait froid. Me suis donc installé sur le balcon, la nuit, pour récuperrer mes données et constater que c'est le DD qui rend l'ame. (apres 3 mintues d'utilisation du DD, le mac freeze, cad le temps de copier 1Go environ..ou moins si on a pas le clic rapide)
Le iMac montait alegrement à 75°C avant le crash. Pourtant les ventilos tournaient bruillament durant les phases intensives. j'ai trovué la parade pour m'en servir : installer un OS sur mon iPod et ejecter le DD interne {si je ne l'ejecte pas et m'en sert pas, il fini quand meme par cracher le mac en totalité)


----------



## Ninnell (23 Mai 2005)

Salut,

Je suis tout nouveau dans le monde du Mac. J'ai achete mon Imac 20" lundi dernier et depuis, il n'a passe qu'une nuit a la maison!!! 

J'avais exactement le meme probleme: coupures soudaines. La seule difference provient du fait que je n'avais meme pas besoin de lancer bcp d'applis! Je venais de l'installer et je decouvrais juste Tiger... Le plus drole a ete quand il s'est eteint alors que je n'y touchais pas.
Ensuite, c'est pas facile de le faire redemarrer: il faut parfois attendre quelques temps.

Convaincu que c'est un vice exceptionnel, je l'ai ramene a l'Apple Center ou je venais de l'acheter des le lendemain. Quelle ne fut pas ma surprise: refus categorique de proceder a un echange standard! Le gars m'a juste dit qu'il ferait des tests et qu'il m'appelle. Apple ne fait pas d'echange! De toutes facons, il n'a plus d'Imac en stock.

Sans nouvelles 2j plus tard, j'y retourne. Verdict: echange de carte mere... et surtout en attente de la-dite piece! Pas de delai annonce! "Des que possible" m'a-t-on dit... Et depuis, j'attends...

J'avoue que je suis TRES decu! Je sais bien que ce genre de panne est toujours possible malgre la reputation d'Apple. Mais je croyais franchement que le service serait meilleur...

Voila, David10, t'es pas tout seul....


----------



## TheRV (23 Mai 2005)

en effet, ayant eut un probleme de reception airport sur un powerbook acheté recemment dans un apple center, pas moyen d'obtenir un echange standard. Pourtant il me semble que la loi permet au consomateur de demander à un echange standard dans la semaine? Ou, tout au moins, demander le remboursement du produit et de se le racheter.


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2005)

TheRV a dit:
			
		

> en effet, ayant eut un probleme de reception airport sur un powerbook acheté recemment dans un apple center, pas moyen d'obtenir un echange standard. Pourtant il me semble que la loi permet au consomateur de demander à un echange standard dans la semaine? Ou, tout au moins, demander le remboursement du produit et de se le racheter.



en VPC oui tu peu demander un retour, si c'est un achat en magasin c'est au bon vouloir du vendeur


----------



## TheRV (23 Mai 2005)

tu es certain que si un produit est defectueux, dans la semaine, il n'est pas possible d'obtenir son remboursement, que ce soit par VPC ou non? Ce que tu dis es exact dans le cas du "satisfait ou remboursé" qui tient en VPC si je ne m'abuse


----------



## marcax38 (24 Mai 2005)

et l'assurance incluse ds la carte bleue ? il me semble avoir lu une clause... ds les 24h de l'achat si l'objet casse...


----------



## dodobis (25 Mai 2005)

david10 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> 
> 1. problèmes d'extinction soudaine : Il est arrivé récemment (4 fois en un mois disons) que l'iMac s'éteigne tout seul. Pas une coupure brusque, plutôt comme s'il se mettait en sécurité quand il est trop chaud (les appareils autour ne sont pas touchés et l'onduleur n'indique rien). Alors existerait-il un mode caché dans ce genre là ?... D'autres victimes ?
> ..... Je précise encore que comme bcp d'entre vous, l'iMac chauffe bcp plus que mes autres mac (qui n'ont jamais eu ce genre de pbs) mais restent dans les températures que vous annoncez (avec temperature monitor, CPU jamais au dessus de 70ºC, Maxtor interne 60-65ºC à fond on pourrait faire cuire un ½uf mais bon...)
> ...


Merci, David, de ton message. J'ai rencontré le même pb d'extinction intempestive dimanche soir et lundi matin (3 ou 4 fois en tout dont une peu de temps (1 heure ou 2) après réallumage lundi matin...
On parle aussi un peu de ce syndrome sur les forum apple us :
http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@680.DL2qamETXGG.9@.68a5565d
Je serai très interessé par une réponse claire du constructeur ou de techniciens éclairés (je n'ai pas encore appelé la hot line-je le ferai si cela se reproduit).
Mes mesures par thermographx des 65 dernières heures :
51/55° pour le DDur et 38/73° pour le Cpu.
Quelle sont les températures de sécurité provoquant l'extinction? Je l'ignore. Ce qui me préoccupe c'est la multiplicité de ces cas un peu angoissants.
Comme chacun, je n'aime pas aller à mon centre d'entretien agréé (Dijon, 70 km et 50 euros de prise en charge de chaque nouvelle machine - frais d'ouverture du dossier de la machine - même sous garantie apple...).
J'ai un Imac G5 20", 1.8 acheté sur le store en Nov 2004.
A vous lire pour d'autres nouvelles.


----------



## Geoffrey182 (26 Mai 2005)

Quelqu"un connait un prog pour savoir la température de son G5 ?


----------



## JEAN-PHI (26 Mai 2005)

temperature monitor


----------



## Geoffrey182 (26 Mai 2005)

Merci m fi !


----------



## dodobis (26 Mai 2005)

Geoffrey182 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu"un connait un prog pour savoir la température de son G5 ?


J'utilise thermographX
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/13019


----------



## neomeria (1 Juin 2005)

J'ai envoyer mon imac G5 en réparation chez apple, la fnac s'occupe de tout avec apple. Super service apres vente.
Le problème de température et de ventilos viendrait selon eux (apple) de la carte mère...
Donc je suppose que la carte mère comprend le G5 et son ventilo, la carte vidéo, et le module wifi...etc.
Etant donné qu'apple à arrêté de produire des carte mère imac G5 RevA, et que l'on ma dit de patienter jusqu'au 10 juin, jour auquel les cartes devraient etre livrée, la carte qui sera mise dans mon G5 aura peut etre les amélioration de la Rev B. Donc la carte vidéo et le processeur serait upgrader...
Enfin je rêve peut etre mais c'est possible, pourquoi apple irait remettre des cartes mères potentiellement deffectueuses.
Croyez vous que je rêve?



Imac G5 17pouces 1.8Ghz 768Mo


----------



## dodobis (11 Juin 2005)

Après 5 ou 6 "extinctions intempestives/redémarrages" en boucle (option de redémarrage auto cochée dans les pref économie d'énergie) ce matin, j'ai appelé le sav apple (Imac G5 20" 1.8 acheté fin octobre sur Apple store).
Pas d'apple care (+ de 3 mois) donc N° de CB pour 45 euros (environ) au cas où la panne ne serait pas matérielle. Le tout pour avoir droit à un diagnostic "live".
Zappage de Pram (j'avais déjà fait le hardwaretest complet ce matin) puis démontage de la plaque arrière et rebranchement. Le test suivant (petit bouton gris dans un petit truc carré) n'a pas pu être mené à bien car mon Imac s'éteignait et rebootait sans arrêt.
Après consultation d'un technicien niveau 2, il convient que la panne est matérielle, que je ne serai pas facturé, qu'il y a probablement besoin d'échange de carte-mère, opération qui n'est plus déléguée à l'utilisateur, et qu'il me faut aller porter la bécane à Dijon (agréé le + proche) soit 70 Km..
Je sais par expérience qu'il me faudra, malgré la garantie d'un an, payer 40 ou 50 euros de frais de départ  à ce SAV pour qu'ils ouvre un dossier de réparation ...
Je les appelle Lundi en espèrant qu'ils aient la carte en stock, ce qui n'est pas gagné.
En attendant, ma machine remarche mais pour combien de temps ????


----------



## pressecitron (14 Juin 2005)

merci à tous pour vos témoignages
merci en particuliers à david10 pour avoir lancé ce post

ma config :
imac 20" | revision A décembre 2005 | 2 Go ram | tiger 10.4.1

je confirme
j'ai subi soudainement, moi aussi cette coupure
elle ne s'est produite qu'une seule fois
hier apres-midi
j'ai cru au début à une coupure de courant, il n'en était rien

alors que je pensais ma belle " machine invincible "

l'imac s'etait bel et bien éteint de lui-meme...


----------



## neomeria (14 Juin 2005)

J'ai appelé la fnac aujourd'hui et il m'ont appris que mon Imac etait réparé après tout de même 1 mois d'attente. La cause était une rupture de stock de carte mère G5 (enfin comme apple fonctionne en flux tendus, pas de stock on comprend). La livraison était prévue au 3 juin, puis repoussé au 10, elles sont arrivés et les réparations ont pu etre honnorées. 
J'avais demandé sur le forum si je pouvait espéré recevoir une nouvelles carte mère, celle des modèles upgradés. Etant donné qu'Apple travaille en flux tendus (zero stock pour ceux qui n'ont pas fait de commerce), je devrais trouvé une carte mere avec les deux modules sans fil (bluetooth et wifi) et la nouvelle carte vidéo, et évidement plus de problème de ventilos et de température.
Mon Imac devrait m'etre envoyé durant la semaine, il par ce soir de Dijon pour le siège de la fnac digital. Tous les gens qui ont des Imac G5 en réparation pourront donc être servis.
Je vous tiendrais au courant pour cette histoire de changement de carte mère et si il remplace les anciennes par des rev B.
A suivre....
Renaud


----------



## dodobis (14 Juin 2005)

neomeria a dit:
			
		

> Mon Imac devrait m'etre envoyé durant la semaine, il par ce soir de Dijon pour le siège de la fnac digital. Tous les gens qui ont des Imac G5 en réparation pourront donc être servis.
> Je vous tiendrais au courant pour cette histoire de changement de carte mère et si il remplace les anciennes par des rev B.
> A suivre....
> Renaud


Je souhaite ardemment bénéficier aussi de cet échange plus favorable mais Apple a l'habitude de reconditionner les anciennes cartes pour faire face aux réparations suivantes ....
Soyons attentifs et voyons s'il y a une règle ou le fruit du hasard dans les échanges de carte...


----------



## vimac (15 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,

Je possède moi aussi un de ces iMac d'octobre foireux, au SAV de la Fnac depuis deux semaines maintenant avec retour attendu pour le 23/7/04.

Beaucoup d'utilisateurs semblent contents de leur iMac G5 Rev A. 

Je pense qu'il n'y a pas d'effet forum à ce sujet à l'inverse de ce qu'indique les vendeurs de matériel Apple : tous les gens qui ont un mac ne vont pas sur les forums et cela dépasse les quelques cas isolés...

Apple, à trop vouloir baisser ses prix en conservant ses marges substancielles (c'est le seul constructeur de bureautique qui gagne sa vie) à laisser tomber la qualité des prix d'il y a quelques années.

Au prix de retour SAV plus fréquents qu'ils doivent pouvoir imputer aux fournisseurs.


----------



## dboutry (15 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai déposé mon iMac G5 à la Fnac le 23 mai. J'ai appelé le SAV de la Fnac aujourd'hui, ils n'ont toujours pas de nouvelles... j'espère qu'ils auront assez de cartes à mère pour tout le monde et que je n'aurai pas besoin d'attendre une nouvelle livraison...


----------



## jo83250 (15 Juin 2005)

je ne sais plus si je dois acheter un imacG5! Je vois qu'il fait du bruit et surtout qu'il chauffe enormement je crois que je vais attendre que tout ces problèmes soient réglés...
Actuellement j'ai un imacG3 600 qui marche très bien il est silencieux et je ne m'en sers que pour des loisirs
J'ai des amis qui possedent un pc des plus bruyant je n'ai pas envie d'avoir un MAC avec ce même problème.
Mon fils qui est ingenieur en informatique me dit que depuis tiger le problème de chauffe est résolu. A vous lire je vois que ce n'est pas le cas
Amicalement    JO83250


----------



## vimac (15 Juin 2005)

Ca peut se tenter quand même. J'ai changé comme toi mon iMac G3 600 768 Mo de RAM contre un G5. Avant de porter le G5 à 1 Go, lors d'une utilisation courante, le G3 600 Mhz  768 Mo était plus rapide que le G5 1,8 Ghz 256 Mo. Rallonge peut-être la RAM en attendant qu'Apple entre dans l'ère glacière.


----------



## vimac (15 Juin 2005)

J'oubliais. Je ne sais pas s'il y a un lien de cause à effet, mais mon iMac G5 fonctionnait super bien jusqu'à ce que je passe à Tiger. Ensuite il a tenu une semaine... Bizarre quand même car le fonctionnement est devenu très erratique dès lors.


----------



## dodobis (15 Juin 2005)

vimac a dit:
			
		

> J'oubliais. Je ne sais pas s'il y a un lien de cause à effet, mais mon iMac G5 fonctionnait super bien jusqu'à ce que je passe à Tiger. Ensuite il a tenu une semaine... Bizarre quand même car le fonctionnement est devenu très erratique dès lors.


Moi aussi, mes pb d'extinctions intempestives ont commencé sous Tiger ...


----------



## vimac (16 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,

Un autre utilisateur l'avait rapporté sur un post de MacBidouille. Devant les bugs de la première version de Tiger, les problèmes d'installation que recontre les utilisateurs avec les G5 mono 1,8, la gestion différente de la mémoire, ça peut sans doute jouer.
La mise à jour Tiger de mon iMac G5 n'a pas apporté la moindre amélioration en terme de vitesse et rapidité d'utilisation.
Par contre sur l'ibook de secours l'amélioration des performances est nettement sensible.
Il faudrait avoir l'avis de spécialistes.


----------



## Vonbek (16 Juin 2005)

Bonjour, la temperature de mon imac g5 me tarabuste, j'ai souvent le cpu à 70° voire 75, 76 (utilisation de reason, Toshop, audacity, cubase) et le DD à aux alentours de 55°. Qu'en pensez vous?

Un macuser récent qui flippe un brin.


----------



## dersou (16 Juin 2005)

bonjour
Pour moi Tger a apporté une grose amélioration au niveau de la gestion de la carte graphique de mon Imac G5,World of warcraft est devenu soudainement beaucoup plus fluide.
Dommage que ça n'ait pas duré...Maintenant la carte graphique est morte et l'ordi en réparation.
Quant à World of warcraft c'est pas sur mon powerbook 12' première génération que je vais pouvoir y rejouer!
Tant pis,si c'est pour jouer j'ai qu'a prendre un pc,dit-on...


----------



## vimac (16 Juin 2005)

Bizarre que ta carte mère soit morte après ça. Au bout de combien de temps l'iMac a laché ?


----------



## dersou (16 Juin 2005)

bonsoir
J'avais installé Tiger à sa sortie et l'iMac à flanché il y a 10 jours,mais je ne pense pas que tiger finalement soit en cause,car les symptomes de la panne avaient déjà été décrit avant Tiger par d'autres  utilisateurs d'iMac G5.
Mais ça serait à confirmer quand même,si il y a d'autres témoignages de pannes de cartes graphiques sous Tiger.
Je dois récupérer ma machine demain chez le réparatuer ,je poserai la question...
Je vous tiendrai au courrant.


----------



## neomeria (17 Juin 2005)

dboutry a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai déposé mon iMac G5 à la Fnac le 23 mai. J'ai appelé le SAV de la Fnac aujourd'hui, ils n'ont toujours pas de nouvelles... j'espère qu'ils auront assez de cartes à mère pour tout le monde et que je n'aurai pas besoin d'attendre une nouvelle livraison...


Désolé de te dire cela mais j'ai au  le S.A.V le 20 mai et ils attendaient la livraison des cartes mères pour le 10 juin et elle ma informé que les mac dans l'attente d'être réparé étaient apparement assez nombreux.
Je recois le mien Samedi matin et je l'avais envoyé en réparation le 9 mai, je vous dirais sur le forum si les cartes avec lesquells apple répare les imacs sont des upgrade, avec la nouvelle carte vidéo, ou bien si j'ai rêver trop fort!
J'espère que tu récupera vite ta machine, j'ai lu dans le forum apple que c'était 560 cartes mères qui étaient livrés en Europe le 10 juin.
tu n'as pas a te faire de souci, la fnac possède un très bon service après vente.


----------



## dboutry (17 Juin 2005)

neomeria a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de te dire cela mais j'ai au le S.A.V le 20 mai et ils attendaient la livraison des cartes mères pour le 10 juin et elle ma informé que les mac dans l'attente d'être réparé étaient apparement assez nombreux.
> Je recois le mien Samedi matin et je l'avais envoyé en réparation le 9 mai, je vous dirais sur le forum si les cartes avec lesquells apple répare les imacs sont des upgrade, avec la nouvelle carte vidéo, ou bien si j'ai rêver trop fort!
> J'espère que tu récupera vite ta machine, j'ai lu dans le forum apple que c'était 560 cartes mères qui étaient livrés en Europe le 10 juin.
> tu n'as pas a te faire de souci, la fnac possède un très bon service après vente.


 
Très bon service ? permets moi d'en douter. A chaque fois que je les appelle, soit ils me disent que mon mac est parti en hollande (tout le monde sait que la maintenance pour la France ne se fait plus la bas), soit qu'ils n'ont aucune nouvelle. Pourtant la société Maintronic qui assure la maintenance des macs pour la Fnac m'assure leur envoyer un rapport journalier des macs en réparation. Pour moi, un bon SAV est capable de t'informer du suivi de la réparation, ce qui n'est pas le cas avec la Fnac.


----------



## dersou (17 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir
Mon iMac G5 apporté Mardi chez un réparateur agréé pour le changement de la carte graphique est revenu ce matin avec une carte mère toute neuve(mais rev A fallait pas rêver...).
Pour le moment tout va bien ,pas plus de bruit qu'avant,pourvu que ça dure...
D'après le technicien il n'y a aucun rapport entre l'installation de Tiger et les problèmes de cartes graphiques.
Bon maintenant je vais tester tout ça sur world of warcraft.
salut


----------



## vimac (18 Juin 2005)

Problème de surchauffe avec l'iMac G5

"L'information est à prendre avec toute la distance nécessaire. Certains utilisateurs auraient éprouvé des problèmes de surchauffe avec leur iMac G5. Cela se traduirait par des coupures de la machine et des problèmes de ventilation. Engadget, qui relaie l'information, affirme qu'un possesseur aurait même vu son alimentation prendre feu, endommageant la carte-mère.
Il lui aurait fallu attendre un certain temps les pièces de rechange, celles-ci manquant."

Pas un phénomène nouveau, ni isolé donc.


----------



## dakar (18 Juin 2005)

salut à tous, j'ai un Imac G3 600/512 qui marche très bien depuis 3 ans, sans bruit et sans chauffer !!  cependant, j'envisageais d'acheter un  G5, surtout pour pouvoir me servir de I Life 5.. (qui n'est pas conçu pour un G3) et  aussi de Photoshop plus rapidement que maintenant.
à vous lire tous, je me demande  à présent si je ne  devrais pas retarder le plus possible cet achat, jusqu'à ce que je lise sur ce forum (ou un autre) que la dernière version de Tiger  (qui serait sur mon nouvel Imac neuf) donne enfin satisfaction...!  car il me semble que tous vos ennuis viennent de lui,  (même ugradé) puisque vous avez acheté vos G5 il y a un moment, avec la première version, si j'ai bien suivi vos  messages. 

quelqu'un pourrait-il nous dire s'il a acheté récemment un G5 avec la dernière mouture de Tiger, et  s'il est content,  sans tous ces problèmes ?? j'aimerais  vraiment bien le savoir...
merci


----------



## jojofk (19 Juin 2005)

moi je ne peux te dire ça mais par contre ce qui est sûr c'est que les problèmes existaient AVANT la sortie de Tiger (cf. tous les messages dans le forum à ce sujet, sur la rev.A notamment)


----------



## vimac (19 Juin 2005)

dakar a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un pourrait-il nous dire s'il a acheté récemment un G5 avec la dernière mouture de Tiger, et  s'il est content,  sans tous ces problèmes ?? j'aimerais  vraiment bien le savoir...
> merci


Les problèmes sont pré-existants et potentiels sur tous les iMac Rev A. Tiger a peut-être accéléré le problème. On ne le saura sans doute jamais.
Pour les Rev B, les cartes ont été redessinées, signe qu'elle avait bien un défaut de conception. Les produits s'améliorent.
C'est l'été, il va faire beau. Il y a mieux à faire que d'être devant la TV ou un ordi à cette époque. Si tu peux attends la rentrée et tu verras mieux comment se comporte les nouveaux modèles d'iMac (et les nouveaux seront proches...)


----------



## fabrice74 (19 Février 2006)

j'ai un imacG5 20" 2ghz de juin 2005, et les températures vont de 35 à 80 degré... la moyenne entre 50et 60, suivant ce que je fais avec, je ne vois aucun effet secondaire, mais je me demande malgré les témoignages si c'est vraiment normal ? surtout que parfois sans faire grand chose la température monte à 70 degré, sans raison (2 fenêtres ouverte et un peu de surf) et retombe comme ça, a ne rien y comprendre !!! je n'ai jamais eu de soucis particulier avec ce imac, malgré ces températures élévé. Juste une fois, un matin alors que je l'avais éteint normalement le soir avant de me coucher, je l'ai retrouver avec les ventilos qui tournaient à fond, mais l'ordi était éteint et j'ai du débrancher la prise pour ensuite le stopper et le rallumer ! jamais revu ce phénomène, mais je stress un peu maintenant ! 
Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a eu ce phénomène (ordi éteint).
merci 
Fab


----------



## annychaze (16 Mars 2006)

Bonjour, moi aussi j'ai de gros problemes de chaleur sur le G5 éà Pouces premiere generation. J'en suis au deuxieme changement de la carte mere, et il vient de griller apres deux jours de la 3° carte mère. J'ai apple car mais quand meme..... Je viens de voir qu'il est dans une serie ou il y a des  problemes et des prises en charge par apple Il faut aller voir le site Apple Bonne chance


----------



## fusty (17 Mars 2006)

bonjour ! 

je viens d'acheter un Imac (sa config est dans ma sign) et là 1er allumage bien normal, je le laisse allumé à coté le tps de lui télécharger qque utilitaire via mon pc pis bon il se met en veille, je le rallume pour lui rallonger sa mise en veille, il s'y remet pis là pour le reveillage ce fu le drame...

il ne c'est déjà pas rallumé, et les ventillo se sont exité ! pis une fois les ventillo arreté, il ne se rallumé tjs pas, alors j'appui brèvement sur son interrupteur là hop ça marche ! il sort de sa veille, mais impossible de bouger la souris, puis il recommence, veille puis ventillo puis souris inactive.

je force le reboot, et bon il remarche normal. bizzarement, j'avais connecté un usb mp3, sans réaction je l'ai laissé branché, il n'a peu être pas aimé.. :S

ça m'embête pas mal, moi qui suis passé sous mac justement parce que mes anciens PC ont rendu l'âme a cause de bug multiple..

Le mac était le dernier de sa série à la fnac où je l'ai acheté et cétait le modèle d'expo..

donc je voulais savoir si ce n'est pas si grave, ou si au contraire ce n'est pas normal ? au pire je m'arrange pour lui soumettre une tension très variable, il grille et hop je fais marcher la garanti ^^ mais bon..

merci !


----------



## fusty (18 Mars 2006)

ah dsl je n'avais pas vu le topic qui traite de se sujet

dsl ^^


----------



## supermoquette (11 Avril 2006)

fabrice74 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un imacG5 20" 2ghz de juin 2005, et les températures vont de 35 à 80 degré... la moyenne entre 50et 60, suivant ce que je fais avec, je ne vois aucun effet secondaire, mais je me demande malgré les témoignages si c'est vraiment normal ? surtout que parfois sans faire grand chose la température monte à 70 degré, sans raison (2 fenêtres ouverte et un peu de surf) et retombe comme ça, a ne rien y comprendre !!! je n'ai jamais eu de soucis particulier avec ce imac, malgré ces températures élévé. Juste une fois, un matin alors que je l'avais éteint normalement le soir avant de me coucher, je l'ai retrouver avec les ventilos qui tournaient à fond, mais l'ordi était éteint et j'ai du débrancher la prise pour ensuite le stopper et le rallumer ! jamais revu ce phénomène, mais je stress un peu maintenant !
> Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a eu ce phénomène (ordi éteint).
> merci
> Fab


Même configue au labo, il s'éteind par surprise. J'ai fais le rester du SMU (le PMU de l'iMac G5) 2 fois rien, démonté et controle des 4 leds diagnostiques et ouvert, bien entendu il chauffe pas assez pour déclencher la 4ème, mais le disque est brulant.

Bon ultime test demain en démontant le disque dur et en bootant en externe, mais le sav va devoir décoller, il pilote une spectro ce truc.


----------

